# I am a "little" concerned



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Today under hard acceleration i noticed the engine making a pretty noticable, what i will call a rattle noise. Kinda like a worn out timing chain slappin around maybe. Its on 06 that just turned 24,000 miles. Is this normal? i have had some pontiacs (firebird) and chevy (iroc-z) 305's that did the same thing and never really had a problem but they had much higher milage. Just wondering what this might be and if it something that will possible be corrected when they tune it on monday, timing issue or something maybe i dont know....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like it may be a load of bad gas or something. Notice it starting after your last fill up? Maybe run the tank as low as you dare then refill at a different gas station. Running premium?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

yup, sounds more like engine knock to me....


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

yep,I always run premium. As far as noticing after the last fill up? yes, but to be honest i dont really run it that hard a lot. I am trying not to. Maybe i should try a different gas station. I usually fill up at the fina on the corner because its conveinent.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally a batch of bad gas. Everyone gets it once and awhile. Just run the tank down low, fill it again with premium as you usually do. Hopefully it is fixed. Sounds like the ECU just retarded the timing a little.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you sure its not coming from somewhere in the dash/console? Sounds similar to what I heard after I bought mine. Back off the throttle a bit when you hear it and see if it turns into a buzzing noise.


----------

